# muay thai questions



## drummingman (Nov 29, 2006)

is muay thai a good style for self defense? can a person keep training in muay thai way up into old age? i have seen people say that you never see an old muay thai practitioner,is this true and if so why?
do most schools teach the throws and locks and such in muay thai or just the punches and kicks and elbows and knees?
and for all those that study muay thai,why do you study this style?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 29, 2006)

drummingman said:


> is muay thai a good style for self defense? can a person keep training in muay thai way up into old age? i have seen people say that you never see an old muay thai practitioner,is this true and if so why?
> do most schools teach the throws and locks and such in muay thai or just the punches and kicks and elbows and knees?
> and for all those that study muay thai,why do you study this style?


 

muay thai is an EXELENT art for self defence as alot of martial artists will admit (even those than dont like muay thai) , in a lot of peoples opinion its the best stand up art for self defence , it has good conditioning , hard sparring and powerful strikes , teamed up with a grappling art such as bbj and you could become an exelent all round fighter.

it depends , personaly i would say no , i have read in too many places that over conditioning causes arthiritis , blood desiese or even cancer in later life , but your pretty safe for the time being as lo ng as you only condition as much as the bags let you (dont go hitting your shins with rolling pins)

muay thai doesnt usualy have locks or throws , but my school teaches how to trap your oponents arms when you are in the clinch , a couple of trips from the clinch and a hip throw from the clinch (all for self defence purposes)

hope i heped

chris


----------



## drummingman (Nov 29, 2006)

the second part about muay thai causing arthirits and cancer and such is scary.if this is the case then what is the point in even starting muay thai to start with? why not just start with another art that one can keep doing without killing themself to do so?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 29, 2006)

drummingman said:


> the second part about muay thai causing arthirits and cancer and such is scary.if this is the case then what is the point in even starting muay thai to start with? why not just start with another art that one can keep doing without killing themself to do so?


 
sorry , i should have explained better , this would be if you were to over condition youself , for example you should let the heavy bag and pads condidtion your shins , over conditioning would be hitting your shins with something hard to make them stronger , bone problems will only occur from years and years of htting your shins.  and of course fighting in tournaments without  padding isnt going to help , but what sport doesnt have risks! ba careful with the conditioning and you should b ok , only profesional fighters (like in the ufc) will over condition their shins because its worth it (fighting is their job to fight)

chris


----------



## drummingman (Nov 29, 2006)

but will hitting the pads over the years stiil cause such major problems?


----------



## Odin (Nov 29, 2006)

drummingman said:


> but will hitting the pads over the years stiil cause such major problems?


 

Not really it all depends on how you train, use common sense, your shins take a while to develop, you'll have problems if you try to be a hero straight away.

You'll need to be kicking those pads for well over a year before you can start clashing shins at full pelt.


----------



## micah (Nov 29, 2006)

im taking muay thai because i love the the whole premise and history behind it, along with the art itself. before i took this art i did a lot of reading and research, and after seeing it first hand in bangkok i was hooked... now that i am in training, and seeing how my Kru speaks and acts, is so respectable, i just have a lot of respect for the art.

additionally speaking, muay thai has the science of 8 limbs as its described and i love having the use of many parts of my body that could be used in a fight situation

of course dont overdo it like Chris said, although i train without gloves for some bagwork or pad work, or ankle protectors, as i dont want those to be a crutch for me.

the training is intense and disciplined and i love that aspect as well.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 3, 2006)

Well let's see, where to begin?  Muay Thai is considered to be a hard style due to its powerful strikes and the stress it puts on the body.  It is an excellent form of self-defense, it boosts self-confidence and it keeps you in shape.  From what I found during some research, is that many of the bone problems, neck and back problems that many students develop in Thailand stem from them starting at such a young age where their bones aren't fully mature, so by the time they are in their fifties they have a few problems.  Now also these problems are very few when someone (an adult) starts Muay Thai training in their 20's and 30's.

One thing you should remember is that in Thailand, they start fighting around age ten.  By the time they are in their mid 20's it is time for retirement from fighting and time to start teaching.  As for the cancer, no way is practicing a martial art going to cause this, there would have been a pre-existing condition.  You may develop some stiffnes in the joints or arthritis but that is just part of life and staying mobile and active help treat this.  I have been studying/practicing Muay Thai for almost 13 years and my only complaint is I notice that I must stretch more often to keep my legs and hips loose.  I have a student that I teach privately and he is 41 years old and he does well.  Sorry that my answer was so long but that's my take on it.  Good luck!!


----------



## drummingman (Dec 3, 2006)

well since im a musician i wonder if by taking muay thai it would mke my wrists and ankles stiff.that would mess up my drumming.
i like muay thai and the school that im looking at usese muay thai as it's basis to the jkd that they teach.what do you guys think?


----------



## micah (Dec 4, 2006)

well said thaistyle
as for drumming...i dont think itll be that much a problem, if you are trainnig correctly and avoid injury, wrap your hands righ, listen to your kru, i think you should be fine. you never know until you at least try


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 4, 2006)

Go for it drummingman.  As for your wrists and ankles, you should be fine.  Keep us posted on how your training goes.


----------

